# Fotoalbum mit PHP



## MrIceman (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Fotoalbum für unsere Seite. Ich habe schon so ziemlich alle PHP-Seiten abgesucht und nichts gefunden. Hier eine kurze Beschreibung meiner Wünsche: 
- möglichst nur ein Scriptfile
- auf der seite soll in drei Spalten; rechts die Ordner, links die Thumbs und in der Mitte das Bild angezeigt werden.
- ich brauche keine online administration

Die meisten Scripte sind entweder zu groß oder zu klein oder zu komliziert.

Am besten alles sieht dann mit php wieder so aus wie jetzt: Wetterstation Neukirchen-Wyhra 

Hat vielleicht jemand so entwas rumliegen oder kann mit Tipps geben?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## saschaf (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Erstmal eine Frage: Warum postest du nicht direkt im PHP-Forum?

Wenn du dich nur ein wenig mit php beschäftigt hast, dann solltest du die Galerie eigentlich leicht selbst realisieren können, denn so kompliziert ist dein Problem nicht. Du wirst hier allerdings kaum jemanden finden, der die ganze Arbeit für dich erledigt.


----------

